# اللي عاوز دورة بريمافيرا بشهاده معتمده من بريمافيرا في بروماستار



## stahoon1 (5 يوليو 2006)

احسن وافضل مكان في مصر بيدي دورات بريمافيرا وبشهادات معتمده من بريمافيرا نفسها هي شركة بروماستار الوكيل الوحيد لشركة بريمافيرا في مصر وعندهم دورات كل اسبوع تقريبا وعلي احدت اصدارات بريمافيرا وبمستلزمات الدوره كامله اللي جايه من بريمافيرا .مش بس كده كمان دورات في الاكسبيديشن (برنامج خاص بادارة العقود وكمان دورات في ادارة المشروعات
هو في المعادي 6 ابراج عثمان كورنيش المعادي القاهرة والتليفون هو 
Tel: +202 – 524 0508
Fax : +202 – 525 8015
email: info*promastar.com​​Web: http://www.promastar.com​​


----------



## sh sh (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
م . شريف


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you , but what do you know about its prices?


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الأسعار تقريبا كام يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

على فكرة يا جماعه مكانه اتغير و التلفون كمان


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

و الاسعار بالنسبه لجزء البريمافيرا الواحد حوالى 1700 جنيه مصرى و p6 مقسم الى 2 جزء مرتبطين مع بعض و ايضا 3 برامج ملحقه و كل دوره تقريبا بنفس الثمن ماعدا الجزء الثانى من p6 عامل حوالى 2300 جنيه


----------



## magnum1272003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني اللي عايز ياخد p3 كامل بكام واللي عيز p6 كامل بكام
أو أعلى سعر عندهم كام وأقل سعر كام 
ربنا يبارك فيك الاجابة مهمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

نامل مزيد من التفاصيل وهل المكان تغير فعلا000 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
م/ أحمد القاضىء


----------



## elasaly84 (14 مارس 2010)

علي فكره العنوان أتغيير وأصبح قيلا 2 شارع 81 خلف مسجد الفاروق بالمعادي بالقرب من محطه مترو المعادي


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (14 مارس 2010)

مافي دورة في ابو ظبي ؟؟؟ فرع او مركز


----------



## engabogabr (27 مارس 2010)

غالية اويييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## aladdinkhalil (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ العزيز كاتب الموضوع الأساسي جزاك الله عني خيرا
والله أنا أمضيت قرابة السنة في البحث عن مكان يدرس بريمافيرا 6
وحجزت في أماكن ثم إكتشفت أنها تعبانه حتى قرأت موضوعك رغم أني أدخل على المنتدى يوميا تقريبا
المهم أنه رزق لا يأتي إلا بميعاد
وجزاك الله عني خيرا فقد ذهبت للمركز وهورائع وأخر عنوان له كما قال الإخوة في المعادي جوار محطة المترو تقربا وخلف مسجد الفاروق
والأسعار 
المستوى الأول 1850 وهذا المستوى يكفي لكي تعمل على البرنامج وتعمل مشروع من الألف إلى الياء
وتضع له target (baseline) وتقوم بعمل تحديث وتحسين للوصل لأحسن زمن وأداء 
المستوى الثاني المتقدم 2300 وهذا المستوى تحليلي بمعني بعد ما عملت المشروع ووضعت تارجت له وهو ما يسمى بالbase line في بريمافيرا 6 وقمت بالتحديث هذا في المستوى الأول
يبقي لك تحليل المشروع 
وهو مستويان الأول المستوى المتقدم للتخطيط وهو 4 أيام والمتقدم للموارد وتحليلها وهو يومان
وأعتقد أن أفضل تنظيم لهذه العمليه كي تحصل على أعلى فائدة أن تأخذ المستوى الأول وتطبق عليه لمدة شهر أو إثنين ثم تأخذ المستوى الثاني وفق الله الجميع وجزا الله كاتب الموضوع عنا خيراً.


----------



## aladdinkhalil (14 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة للسعر فهي تستحق ويكفي المرجع المرفق والذي يكفي للمراجعة فأي دورة في مكان أخر ستنسي الدورة بعد أسبوع بدون المرجع
كما تكفي شهادة أوريكل المعتمدة والتي سيسألك عنها صاحب أي شركة كبرى كشرط لتوظيفك
والتي تعد شرطا للحصول على pmp 
أما بالنسبة للفروع فيمكن الإتصال بالرقم المرفق وهو رقم مدير المركز مهندس هيثم أو الدخول على الموقع 
ففية أرقام السعودية ويمكن بالمتابعة تحديد مواعيد في أغلب الدول العربية كليبيا والإمارات ولكن كل هذا عند مدير المركز سواء في مصر أو في السعودية الشقيقة


----------



## aladdinkhalil (14 مايو 2010)

[email protected]
Egypt : Mobile: +2 012 2152446
Tel. : +2 02 2378 1501

KSA : Mobile:+966 544813426
Tel. : +966 1 2153472

Dubai : Tel.: +971 (4) 3901150
Fax: +971 (4) 3908719
Mobile :+971 (50) 5573232


----------



## mustafasas (15 مايو 2010)

aladdinkhalil قال:


> بالنسبة للسعر فهي تستحق ويكفي المرجع المرفق والذي يكفي للمراجعة فأي دورة في مكان أخر ستنسي الدورة بعد أسبوع بدون المرجع
> كما تكفي شهادة أوريكل المعتمدة والتي سيسألك عنها صاحب أي شركة كبرى كشرط لتوظيفك
> والتي تعد شرطا للحصول على pmp
> أما بالنسبة للفروع فيمكن الإتصال بالرقم المرفق وهو رقم مدير المركز مهندس هيثم أو الدخول على الموقع
> ففية أرقام السعودية ويمكن بالمتابعة تحديد مواعيد في أغلب الدول العربية كليبيا والإمارات ولكن كل هذا عند مدير المركز سواء في مصر أو في السعودية الشقيقة



الحقيقة تصحيحا للمعلومة هيه مش شرط خالص للحصول علي ال pmp


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 مايو 2010)

أنا استغربت برضه


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات
نتمنى للاخوة جميعا الاستفادة منها
هل لها فرع بالاسكندرية؟


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

صاحب أي شركة لن يهمه أي شهادات سيهمه فقط عملك


----------



## أبو نادر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

زرت مركز بروماستر في الرياض
شارع العروبة البستان مول مقابل برج المملكة
فيها مهندس مصري محترم ولطيف 
الدورات تكلف 4500 ريال للمستوى الواحد مع إمكانية المراعاة للمجموعات بشكل جيد
والتساهل في موعد الدورة ولغة العرض حسب رغبة المشاركين وباقي الكلام كماذكر الأخ aladdinkhalil


----------



## tariq tebar (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن حد يعطينا الاسعار


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

